# ..., and my next trick will be...



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

I don't think she liked you looking at her.. She is just prudent, thats all.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Gosh, sorry to see that. Earlier in the year I was feeding with a glass jar feeder, but swapping it out really wasn't for the faint of heart as I had to reach into the hive to put pull it out and put in a new one. I did that for a few days with a glove on, but I also would get a lot of bees behind the follower board. I ended up making a feeder in the follower board that I could fill without disturbing the bees. The only problem with that type of feeder is when refilling it there are always a ton of bees in there. You have to fill it very slowly to avoid drowning bees. Plus while it is easy to make one, it would not be easy to make ten.

I was thinking that I make a gravity feeder that sits on a board on the backside of the follower board, It would be easier to refill and easier to make (I think). Just cut a slow in the bottom of the follower to slide the feeder end through. If not using the feeder it could be closed with a piece of wood.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks at bit sore! 

I have quit taking the chance. Very easy to slip on a mosquito net over the head and a pair of long cuffed heavy cleaning gloves for these small jobs. Net is $3 and gloves are $6. Bees don't find the cuffs or the somewhat loose elastic around the neck and I'm sting free this year.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Hoosier, that is quite a sucker punch you have there, thanks for sharing, these types of posts serve to remind all of us of the possibilities.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

*Shannonswyatt, I have a 1 1/2-ince bar divided into three 1/2-inch strips; the middle section has an empty slot about 8 inches long where they can go up into the feeder's feeding area on one end. All four corners have caulk in them to keep the bees from using the tunnels on the sides so that they can not go to the other end. I've only had to move it farther back one time. Soon I'm going to make a video of it for YouTube. *


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

*
Thanks, all, for the replies. After three days, all of the swelling has gone and my exceedingly magnificent good looks have returned. *


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Sweet.


----------

